# Laser Vortex Help



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Can anyone Give me advice on building a laser vortex and an approximate on price? Or better yet does anyone here sell them? I'm wanting the green laser also how big of a fog machine will I need? I currently have a 400w but the vortex will be used in a bedroom so I'm hoping that's plenty. Thanks


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Take a look at this thread that shows how easily one can be built for probably less than $20 total.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/107283-laser-vortex-complete.html

Also check on youtube and you'll see several videos showing construction and end result.

Regarding the fogger, in a confined space I'd say yes, the 400w will be fine. 

I really like the vortex and had a red one going (green looks much better btw), but I'm just leery of using lasers. One good example I saw was where you saw through an opening (plywood I guess) only the vortex but did not see the actual outer ring of the vortex that was being cast. I have a friend who works for Chauvet and he was telling me about all the mis-uses of lasers and an example in Germany were several people were blinded by one at an event. So as cool as they look, I just don't like the liability. I know the pen lasers are much lower wattage but still, I'm just hesitant.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Good point, I hadn't even really thought about safety  I wonder if I use the smallest laser if it's still harmful to the eyes? Or maybe i could put a scrim of black creepy cloth and gauze at the doorway to help defuse the light (my theme is Deathly Hallows so i could make the doorway look destressed). I may have to investigate this a little more before I do anything....

BTW, thanks so much for the links and info


----------



## bugdoc (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, I am making a vortex now and planning on using three different lasers, red, green and violet. My solution to the liability issue is to have the lasers pointed away from the crowds or to direct it from a second floor window to the ground in an area that is not accessible by the TOT'ers. Lasers are cheap, I bought 10 red modules, 5 green pointers and 5 violet pointers for less than $30 combined including S&H off the 'bay. I am trying to decide how I want to control them and also trying to come up with aluminum cooling fins for them.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That's awesome, can't wait to see yours...three colors would be awesome


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Made a green one last year but couldn't keep the circuit board cool enough to prevent a loss of amplitude. (The laser dimmed really bad). I used scavenged fins from a desktop PC to cool it but had little luck. Thinking of trying again with a high velocity cooling fan and a heat sink instead of just the sink. The laser was on eBay for 8.00 and the motor for the reflecting mirror cost me 5.00 at Hobbytown USA.


----------

